# Looking to get a dog ASAP



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey guys I’m looking to get a new dog before 3-12.... I’m looking for something to waterfowl hunt with... I finally talked the wife in to letting me get one for my daughter for her b day so i need to make it happen  .... Any input is appreciated.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

KSL dude! There's a billion Labs on there to choose from.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I know what you are asking - and you're trusting someone on here to give you all the info you need and you are as pleased as punch that the wife bought into it. Personal opinion is all- but this dog will be part of your family for a decade or so and you will be happier in the long run if you do some heavy research- look at breeders- lines- etc. you asking for something thats been on the ground for awhile and no one has claimed yet- not so sure you will get what you want or expect that way. I started last Feb- I will pick up what I wanted the first of April- it's 100% worth it in the long run.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

here is a great duck dog prospect. http://trainingyourretriever.com/cash/


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> KSL dude! There's a billion Labs on there to choose from.


Thats the last place Id look!


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

If you get a labrador retriever, at the very least be sure it is free of heritable disease and that the parents have had their hips and elbows examined for dysplasia.

Hips excellent or good. Elbows normal. Eyes pass a CERF exam. At least one parent needs to be free of alleles for CNM and EIC to ensure that pups will not inherit the disease. If you get a pup from non field trial lines also be on the look out for PRA, which makes them blind in middle age.

Few of the pups for sale on KSL have these health clearances. Minimize the heart ache and at least stack the odds in favor of getting a pup that will stay healthy for a long time.

If the breeder has done his due diligence, you can look up the dam and sire on offa.org and see if these tests have been done.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> KSL dude! There's a billion Labs on there to choose from.


Tex is always stirring the pot for the Labrador Retriever crowd!  They just don't have enough whiskers!


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I agree with some of the warnings. I have had labs now for going on 2 decades(had springers before). Labs are so inbred and overbred there are tons of potential problems. GET HEALTH CLEARANCES in the parents. Also, blood lines aren't a joke. Its not pretentious. I got lucky on my first lab, and had his trainer been better he would have been a fabulous dog. Smart, driven, BUT hyper active as hell, didn't want to do anything OTHER than hunt, was uncomfortable inside, was pretty much a one man dog.

My second lab is dumb as a post. His trainer got better, but the puppy was so much worse it made it extremely tough.

I picked up a pup 3 weeks ago. It came from Sprig Kennels. She has bloodlines. The hope was that she would be a LOT better starting point. SHE IS. She is by far the best puppy I have owned. She is obviously smart, she picks things up quicker, she is better around people than the previous two. Even my wife pointed out how much better she is than the other two.
I know Jeff(sprig kennels) reads these. I researched him. Read as much as I could about him. Talked to people. I found out he knew his stuff, and he had a good bloodline. Then I went and saw mom. Went and saw the pups 3 times. All three times there was a couple that seemed more "alive". Although I REALLY wanted a bright white lab, I took Sierra(Sierra Sprig Steelers Dynasty) who is more apricot because I agreed with Jeff, she was "the one".
It costs more, I am in $800 for her, most of the pups on KSL were in the $400-500 range. BUT, and especially for your first, get a good starting point!
There are some guys in here, Sprig Kennels is one, but others who know breeders, know trainers. There are good pups out there, reach out to some of the guys in here, see if they can hook you up with lead on a good pup


----------

